# Toyota Tundra HD Diesel



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Looks like them fellas are serious about getting into the HD market.

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/autoshows/sema/2007/toyotatundradieselduallyprojecttruck.html


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Did you hear that? That was the sound of all them other diesel trucks owners dropping their jaws! LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW! That is 2COOL!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I like it. inline 6......


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Hum only thing that catches my eye is that it has a real transmission(Manual). Seems like no one wants that any more. If you are going to use a truck like a truck it needs a manual. You have to order one now to get the manual from Ford at least. Don't know about the other two because they are not worth looking at IMO.


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

well seems like Toyota is grabbing at straws seems their plant in SA is having trouble they dropped plans to add a third phase to it and sales in Texas are way off what was projected I have a friend who works at TTSA and there are alot of rumors flying around out there.I wish them luck but they are going to have to hump hard to out sell the big three.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Dodge is the only one that doesn't make you order a handshaker.

Chevrolet doesn't even have the manual transmission anymore. If it's diesel, it's an automatic.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Makes no sence to me the diesel gets the most benifit from a manual. They have so much tourqe your can skip gears and increase economy. Most benificial is being able to reduce the turbo lag by getting the turbo spooled up first.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like a short bed, if they don't offer an 8' box, it won't sell. The people that buy a manual tranny truck are not going to buy a short bed...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I think if Toyota want to have any market success with diesel PU's in the US, they need to partner with a well known US motor builder. Though Toyota does sell their own diesels around the world, they are not motors that would work in a full size PU. If they don't do a partnership deal, I'd expect them to have an even bigger problem getting market penetration than they do now. Put a CAT in a Tundra.....now you're talkin' and probably selling a lot more trucks to boot.

No Hard evidence here, but enough to make you go Hmmmmmm?
http://sustainability.bhpbilliton.com/2005/docs/repository/caseStudies/CaseStudies6.pdf

http://forums.dieselpowermag.com/70...erpillar-and-toyota-joining-forces/index.html

and here's some pic's of the inside of the Hino Dually:
http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/showthread.php?t=216919


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Wasn't Nissan once talking about putting a diesel in the Titan and adding a 3/4 ton model? Wonder whatever happen to that and if Toyota isn't just talking about it to eventually kill the idea in the near future? Time will tell.

I agree though, they are certainly going to have to get with an reliable diesel manufacture, such as CAT if they want any success. It would be hard to imagine buying a diesel HD from a company that hasn't truly showed success in the full size truck industry at least not yet.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't think that's going to be the case.

Toyota has always been well known as a very reliable truck. Thier engines also have a reputation for being near bulletproof.


Chevrolet couldn't give thier diesel truck away until they started putting a Japanese designed diesel engine in them.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

CAT on highway diesels (big Rigs) have won the JD Powers reliability and quality awards just recently, last year I think. So the reputation is already there.



gitchesum said:


> I don't think that's going to be the case.
> 
> Toyota has always been well known as a very reliable truck. Thier engines also have a reputation for being near bulletproof.
> 
> Chevrolet couldn't give thier diesel truck away until they started putting a Japanese designed diesel engine in them.


----------



## N.O.B.S. (Oct 3, 2004)

If they started putting cats in their trucks you couldn't afford parts, or even regular service items for that matter. And better hope you don't need warranty, or pray that you don't have to get cat to work on it for you. If they can prove that you didn't read the fine print on their warranty, much less didn't do what they deem necessary maintenance exactly when they say to,screwed.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

No one is denying that CAT has a great reputation. Anyone in the diesel industry know CAT makes a good motor.

But, Toyota(Hino) make a great diesel engine, and if you can get the work done in house, why go outside to buy your engines.

Like I said, both Toyota and Hino also have great reputations and selling this combination of truck and engine won't be a problem.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

N.O.B.S. said:


> If they started putting cats in their trucks you couldn't afford parts, or even regular service items for that matter. And better hope you don't need warranty, or pray that you don't have to get cat to work on it for you. If they can prove that you didn't read the fine print on their warranty, much less didn't do what they deem necessary maintenance exactly when they say to,screwed.


 Cummins does not normally service Dodge Trucks. Navistar does not normally service Ford Trucks, and Isuzu does not normally service Chevy Trucks. So I don't see why you would go directly to CAT for service or parts for your Toyota.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Cummins Southern plains will service my dodge when I take it in there, they are a warranty service center for the drive train.....motor mainly.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I'll be sticking to my cummins (unless they start making them in china too)..


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

Quote---. It's rated at 256 horsepower at 2,500 rpm and 745-pound-feet of torque at 1,500 rpm. 


I would think with 8.0 liters of displacement you would have better #'s.
That is pretty close to my stock 5.9 CTD. Looks like a great drivetrain though.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Ha! JED, that what I was thinking. Also there will be NO Cat put in, wont happen, they will stick with Hino. Now for my take.................PUKE!!! It looks like crapp, but the inline 6, atleast they know what diesels are made of.  BTW my new toy is a 1460 with a 600HP Cat in it. Can dig 3 feet wide and 15 feet deep in one pass. Only weighs 250K +.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

gitchesum said:


> No one is denying that CAT has a great reputation. Anyone in the diesel industry know CAT makes a good motor.
> 
> But, Toyota(Hino) make a great diesel engine, and if you can get the work done in house, why go outside to buy your engines.
> 
> Like I said, both Toyota and Hino also have great reputations and selling this combination of truck and engine won't be a problem.


Cats reputation SUCKS right now! We bought about 50 2008 Peterbilts with Cat engines (We have always bought Cats) but now we can't keep the dang things out of the shop! They are breaking down on us all over the US! We are having drivers quit becasue the new trucks we assigned them are staying in the shop too long. The bad thing is Cat can't figure out what the problems are but it appears to be fuel / emissions problems!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Cat and Hino*

Fellas, I have been in the home delivery business for a long time. We have always used just-under 26000 GVW bobtails in this business. I have owned and operated, or managed contractors that have owned and operated just about every brand of bobtail diesel available in the U.S. The worst trucks (2) I ever owned were Chevy T6500s with the Cat motor. Constantly in the shop and one actually needed an overhaul at 21,000 miles. This was of course a waranty nightmare! For a long time the owner/operator standard was the UD 2300 low profile bobtail. This would be Uniflow Diesel, Nissan's commercial truck division. These are fine trucks with an excelent reliability record, but when they break parts are sometimes hard to find and always expensive. Of the current crop of new bobtails the truck that we have had the most reliable service from is the Hino 268 bobtail. They rarely break, use less fuel than the latest model of International 4300, ride smoother empty than the International does loaded, and are smooth and quiet for a commercial truck. As has been already stated, the Hino is Toyota's commercial truck division. If the Hino finds its way into a Tudra-based 3/4 ton and up heavy-duty truck you can expect it to be an excellent product if the commercial trucks are any indication of their quality. 
For all the Cummins guys, yes I have had them too in Freightliner Business class FL60s and FL70s. These are fantastic motors as well with great mileage and reliability. Unfortunatly the first-generation Business Class trucks I operated weren't even close to meeting the quality and performance of the Cummins diesel. These are actually Mercedes trucks and now come mainly with Mercedes motors. They have not been the best either, so it might not be a good guage of reliability to compare personal-use vehicles to their commercial counterparts. 
The same truck as the Chevy T6500 has been sold as an Isuzu with their motor and tranny, and everyone I know that has had those including two of my brother-in-laws has had very good luck with them. 
It is not my intention to rank on any of these products, just to convey my personal experience with them. And in all fairness, the local home-delivery business is an extremely tough test of a trucks quality. Personaly, I have always been a Chevy pickup man, but having owned a Toyota Avalon (wife's car) and having great experience with the Hino commercial trucks, the Tundra is looking very interesting to me. If they build a heavy-duty diesel it's going to get even more interesting!


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

Why even consider a toyota or any other JAP truck? Your grandparents would roll over if they knew.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll ask my grandfather next time I see him. you know, the one that fought in WW2.

That is, of course, if he's not tooling around in his Toyota.


You know, that war was over 50 years ago, even the folks that fought in that war buy stuff made in Japan.

But wait a minute, isn't the Toyota made right here in Texas>


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Holly Crrraaaaaaaaaap!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

2blue said:


> Why even consider a toyota or any other JAP truck? Your grandparents would roll over if they knew.


Thou speaketh without knowledge!

My Tundra is not only American....it's a Texan! Built in San Antonio!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Ok first off a decade ago when I worked at Home Depot I tryed selling an older genteman a Honda mower. I was cussed followed by a history lesson, so not all have forgotten. Also all of you think "Ha, but my toy is built is SA". Get real 95% of that still goes to Japan. Thanks for giving my neighbor a job, but dont lie to youreself.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Ok first off a decade ago when I worked at Home Depot I tryed selling an older genteman a Honda mower. I was cussed followed by a history lesson, so not all have forgotten. Also all of you think "Ha, but my toy is built is SA". Get real 95% of that still goes to Japan. Thanks for giving my neighbor a job, but dont lie to youreself.


LOL....What percentage of your homegrown Dodge comes from Mexico?


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I think the DOdGe girls are just jealous because they no longer have the monopoly on ugly trucks


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Ok first off a decade ago when I worked at Home Depot I tryed selling an older genteman a Honda mower. I was cussed followed by a history lesson, so not all have forgotten. Also all of you think "Ha, but my toy is built is SA". Get real 95% of that still goes to Japan. Thanks for giving my neighbor a job, but dont lie to youreself.


 95% of what goes to Japan? The profit, maybe 3-4 grand per unit sold. What about the the payroll that goes to those workers in San Antonio that supports their families. And the money they spend at local stores, restaraunts etc. What about the sales tax they pay that supports local fire and law enforcement? Did you know that ToyotaUSA is a separate marketing division here in the states emplyoing Americans who buy advertising from other American companies? They get some of that unit profit to spend too. What about the property taxes that plant pays that supports local government? What about the locals employed who maintain the plant equipment, do the landscaping, provide security, etc. They all get a piece of that too. What about the extra carload shipments that go to Union Pacific railroad, letting them hire more staff and making my stock go up because their profit is going up? What about the American source components that go into that vehicle, each comes from plants here to which you can re-apply these arguements again.

So the parent company in Japan gets a chunk of the profit, big deal. The economic benefit that is multiplied across other local business far outweighs that.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Oooooooooooooooooooooo looks like I steped on some toes.


----------



## GBFISHIN (Sep 14, 2007)

Did you ever see the Tundra commercial where they had the big tetter totter, if you look closely you will see atleast 6 Ford trucks around the structure. The workers that built that thing were driving Fords. Somebody in advertising was snoozing when they produced that video, and is now looking for work.lol


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

seems like Ford should have stepped up and hired them.


----------

